# Masters swimming in HK?



## etip2001 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

I have found Masters Swimming (that's competitive swimming for us old dudes) sites in HK, but none of the threads seem to lead anywhere. Does anyone know of a specific person to contact about how to join a Masters program here? I live in Wan Chai and am very close to the Wan Chai sports center on the harbor. Thankis so much.


----------



## us2hk2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

etip2001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have found Masters Swimming (that's competitive swimming for us old dudes) sites in HK, but none of the threads seem to lead anywhere. Does anyone know of a specific person to contact about how to join a Masters program here? I live in Wan Chai and am very close to the Wan Chai sports center on the harbor. Thankis so much.


I just moved here two weeks ago and would love to join a masters program. Please let me know if you find an answer to your question. I will ask around on my end.


----------

